
.org TLD was sold to private investor - hexa-
https://www.internetsociety.org/news/press-releases/2019/ethos-capital-to-acquire-public-interest-registry-from-the-internet-society/
======
BitwiseFool
"Ethos Capital" sounds inherently untrustworthy to me. At the very least, it
doesn't inspire confidence.

"shared values to further advance the goals of .ORG into the future."

Why does a three letter TLD need an organization to advance it's goals?

~~~
musicale
I assume the primary goal is "extract as much rent as possible from the (often
non-profit) organizations that use the .org domain."

------
ngrilly
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21529692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21529692)

------
nikolay
Too bad! I switched a bunch of nonprofits to .org from their .com. I guess, we
should switch back.

